# My Vienna visit (may 2018)



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Vienna 2018 *

In the long weekend around 
Ascension Day in Holland I went on a citytrip again. This time it was Vienna! 

Thanks to some very nice threads and info from several forummers, special thanks to yansa kay: I dit have a idea what to visit. But still so much to see 
Just before landing at Vienna airport I had some good views over the city.

1.
Still pretty high...









2.
More and better view to several musea, buildings and those green parks in Vienna.









3.
Even a bit closer.









4.
View on the Central railway station and its surroundings.









5.
More Vienna.









After an efficient railwaytrip directy from the airport to the central station and then 2 stations by subway I was allready closeby my hotel which was close to the Opera.

6.
Booked a Motel One.









After dropping my stuff in the room I went out again, also because of the great weather during my visit.

7.
Mozart.









8.
Statues and an eagle at the Hofburg.









9.
Wider view of this part of the Hofburg.









10.
Fountain in one of the many parks in Vienna (this one stands in the Volksgarten).









11.
Which was allready lovely.









12.
Burgtheatre in the sunshine.









13.
The very impressive city hall! 









14.
They were building a stage for the Vienna Festival 









15.
Some clouds and city hall.









16.
Really loved this building. 









17.
Next destination in sight; the Votivchurch.









18.
Details in a facade allong the way.









19.









20.
See trough towards the Donauturm.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Thanks to some very nice threads and info from several forummers, *special thanks to yansa* kay: I dit have a idea what to visit. But still so much to see


It was a pleasure for me to give you some tipps, Patrick, and I'm glad you
had a nice stay in Vienna! kay:


Thank you so much for sharing your pics! It's exciting to see the own city
through other people's eyes!
I never approached Vienna in a plane, so I very much enjoyed your pics taken
from above:
Very good shot of the Central Railway Station in pic 4!
Pic 5: The green parts of Prater, and the biggest football stadium of Austria,
the Ernst-Happel-Stadium. 


Volksgarten is one of my favourite parks because of the wonderful roses
rondeau and we can see so many famous and beautiful buildings "looking"
into this park. 





Patrick Highrise said:


> 11.
> Which was allready lovely.



I'm glad that you liked our City Hall so much! 
The big neo-gothic building still astonishes me, though I've seen it a thousand times... 


Pic 19: Roosevelt Place has some great buildings, you show us one of the best.


I'm very excited what you will show us next!  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vienna


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Second part in Vienna*

*Part 2 Vienna*

21.
Votivkirche from the side.









22.
Stately building.









23.
Votivkirche from behind. 









24.
Citystreet Vienna









25.
Bit by bit I walk back towards the city center part of Vienna.









26.
Details at the entrance of the Maria am Gestade church.









27.
Salvator chapel.









28.
Sint-Ruprechtschurch









29.
Bright colour!









30.
Front facade of the Stephansdom (St. Stephen's Cathedral)









31.
With the well known and tall (136,7m) South Tower (which we will visit later on in the series for some very cool views!  )









32.
City center.









33.
The Stephansdom again 









34.
Very nice and chique buildings along the ‘Graben’.









35.
In the evening at the Albertina museum.









36.
Hofburg in the evening









37.
The KHM.









38.









39.
Volkstheater









40.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick, you took very nice shots from my hometown, thank you for showing this thread! 
Lucky one, you caught the back of Votivchurch just at the time when
the sun fell on the part which looks like a giant crown - beautiful pic! kay:


Your nightshots are great and inspiring (as you all will see in a few minutes )!





Patrick Highrise said:


> 23.
> Votivkirche from behind.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vienna as well, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*more Vienna.*

*more nightshots*

41.
Cityhall in colours!









42.
Burgtheater by night.









43.









44.
Building and tram.









45.
Beautifull entrance! 









46.
So many beautifull building with good light in de evening and night! 









47.









48.
Back at the Hofburg complex.









49.
Blue.









50.
Statue.









51.
Stephansdom









The next day we take the subway and we go first towards Schloss Schönbrunn.

52.
Fountain.









53.
Palace.









54.
A garden at the palace.









55.
The stairs at the palace at the main garden/park area.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice night walk and great pics, Patrick! kay:


A former boyfriend of mine worked in Hotel Regina - but that's a long time ago... 





Patrick Highrise said:


> 44.
> Building and tram.



As I haven't been there at night since quite a long time I didn't know that
they now have a blue light in the cupola hall inside the Michaeler Door -
beautiful pic with that iron fence!




Patrick Highrise said:


> 49.
> Blue.



This is one of my favourite fountains in Vienna: I love this wild action
with the dragon, and the woman standing above them all. 



Patrick Highrise said:


> 50.
> Statue.



Waiting for more!  :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Schloß Schönbrunn*

*Schloß Schönbrunn *

56.









57.
This park and garden is designed.









58.
Statue (one of many!) in the gardens.









59.
Statues at the Neptune Fountain.









60.
Neptune Fountain.









61.
The garden and park goes up quite a bit towards the Gloriette so we have some views of the city. Lets zoom a bit. 









62.
The mainbuilding of the palace from the hill and the area of the city behind it.









63.
Zoomed out a bit.









64.
Relaxing/Sleeping ducks. 









65.
We arrive at the Gloriette.









66.









67.
Look trough.









68.
Obeliskbrunnen.









69.
Japanese garden near the Zoo and the Palm House. 









70.
Palm house.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful Vienna! Your photos complement yansa's so well - perspectives from both visitor and local.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update again, Patrick! kay:


The huge dark church with the cupola we can see in this fascinating zoom
is "Maria vom Siege" which I will show here somewhere in the next time.





Patrick Highrise said:


> 61.
> The garden and park goes up quite a bit towards the Gloriette so we have some views of the city. Lets zoom a bit.



You found a great look through until the Saint Charles Church! :applause:





Patrick Highrise said:


> 67.
> Look trough.


The ducks are very cute!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Vienna :applause::applause:

... This city is one of my favorites in the world... really beautiful!!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Vienna*

*Vienna*

Lets go into the Palmhouse.

71.
Purple flowers.









72.
Green 









73.
More colourfull flowers.









After the visit tot he big Palm house I crossed the path towards the Wüstenhaus .

74.
Nice little creature.









75.
What a beatifull bird, just flying free in this building! 









76.
Okay, one more time! 









77.
Am I in Vienna or somewhere in England? 









78.
On our way back tot he subway….









79.
I get off at the Kettenbrückengasse at the end (or start) of the Naschmarkt. 
Directly some views of very nice facades! 









80.
Need to look at it a bit closer.









81.
Even closer… 









82.
So much beautifull buildings with even more details!









83.
Back at the Opera again.









84.
Time for a beer! :cheers:









85.
Little green van.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You really made lovely pics in Vienna, Patrick! kay:
I have not been to Wuestenhaus so far, but now I see it's a must:
I want to see this beautiful little friend! 





Patrick Highrise said:


> 76.
> Okay, one more time!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm particularly impressed by the overhead views of Vienna's parks and green spaces. Fantastic!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Karlskirche*

* Karlskirche*

After my drinks and lunch I am on my way towards the Karlskirche.

86.
Impressive entrance at a building! 









87.
Karlskirche from the back.









88.
Inside is really impressive must say! kay:









89.
Details.









90.
Looking up…..need to go closer 









So lets take a elevator to get up and see more from trough some windows and also the ceiling!

91.
Looking towards my hotel.









92.
Zoomed in.









93.
Guardian.









94.
Wider view again.









95.
A bit more tot he left! 









96.
Ceiling paintings.









97.
Wow! 









98.
You could almost touch.









99.
Outside again.









100.
Church and art.









101.
Mirror.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick, again you did something that I have not done yet: Take the lift up
inside Karlskirche! kay:
You made great pics up there, both from the frescoes, but also views of the city.


This pic made me smile, because I for the first time realized where exactly
your hotel is. I'm sometimes sitting in the guest garden of "Cafe Museum",
which is in the neighbouring yellow building (left of the hotel). 





Patrick Highrise said:


> 92.
> Zoomed in.



The sculpture in the Karlskirche pond is by Henry Moore and one of the best in Vienna. kay: It's called "Hill Arches".


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Belvedere*

*Belvedere*

102.
Fountain.









103.
Like royalty; Lower Belvedere.









104.
Upper Belvedere.









105.
Face and fountain.









106.
More fountains.









107.
Zoom.









108.
Closer tot he Upper Belvedere.









109.
View from Upper Belvedere tot he city.









110.
What a facade!!  









111.
Zoomed in to some details.









112.
Flowers in the botanical garden.









113.
Wiener Konzerthaus.









114.
View allong the Schubertring.









115.
MAK.









116.
Impressive facade.









117.
More nice cityblocks at the Schubertring.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of many favourites, Patrick - great pic! :applause:





Patrick Highrise said:


> 107.
> Zoom.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Walking again *

*Walking trough the city again *

118.
Massive statues on top of the facade of a government building. WOW!









119.
Austrian Academy of Sciences 









120.
City street.









121.
Gorgeous facade! kay:









122.
Top of the facade. In this building and tot he left of this one the fire deparment has got a location in the center of Vienna!









After several beers and dinner I walked slowly towards the hotel back again  :cheers:

123.
At the side of the Opera.









124.
Karlskirche by night and mirror in the water.









125.
Karlskirche.









126.
Musikverein Vienna.









127.
Same building and Karlskirche in the back.









128.
House of Industry.









The day after it was time to take the subway and see Donaucity for myself.

129.
St. Francis of Assisi Church am Mexicoplatz









130.
First view of the DC tower. 









131.
Donaucity and Donauturm.









132.
Zoomed in towards the Milleniumtower and the hills/mountains behind it.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics of Vienna again, Patrick! kay:
Here the Kahlenberg to the left, the Leopoldsberg to the right:


Patrick Highrise said:


> 132.
> Zoomed in towards the Milleniumtower and the hills/mountains behind it.


Did you also find time to go up to the top of DC Tower?


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Donau*

^^ No that is for a next time in Vienna 

*Donau*

133.
Cruising on the Donau.









134.
Getting closer to Donaucity









135.
The Bars on Donau insel.









136.









137.
Nice facade on the DC Tower.









138.










139.
Donauturm seen from Donaupark.









140.
Mirrorglass.









141.
Walking back tot he city again.









142.
Nice area for activities and relaxing.









143.
Nice midrise on the Dresdner Str. and a tram.









144.
Donaukanal


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics, Patrick! kay:





Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ No that is for a next time in Vienna


That plan can only mean one thing: You liked Vienna.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Hundertwasser*

*Hundertwasser*

We are on our way to some of those famous buildings of Hundertwasser.

145.
Kunsthaus Wien; Museum Hundertwasser.









146.
Art on the sidewalk.









147.
At the Hundertwasserhaus.









148.
Hundertwasserhaus









149.
Typical facade 









150.
A little bit further in the Löwengasse stood and completely different type of building but in its own right gorgeous!  (Palais des Beaux Arts)









151.
Ok, hundertwasser back again… 









152.
Details at the roof of pic 150.









153.
Time for lunch at the a square near the undergroundstation Rochusgasse.









154.
Walking along the Landstraßer Hauptstraße









155.
One of the two Flakturme in Arenbergpark.









156.
Very cool entrance of a building along the Dannebergplatz.









157.
Russisch-orthodoxe Kirchengemeinde zum Hl. Nikolaus









158.
Very colourfull and nice church! 









159.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pic of the beautiful Russian Church, Patrick! kay:





Patrick Highrise said:


> 158.
> Very colourfull and nice church!


Great that you also took the time to see one of the Jugendstil entrances at Dannebergplatz,
the Flak Towers in Arenbergpark and the Hundertwasser buildings!
Kunsthaus is worth to be visited, it's inside as nice as outside, with a beautiful restaurant.
The Hundertwasserhaus with it's much green growing out of nearly any bay
and window 
shows what a visionary this artist was. Our cities of the future will need much
more green to stay worth living in...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Stephansdom views*

*Views from a church*

But first some pics of a nice beerfestival; Craft Bier Fest Wien in the Marxhalle in Vienna 

160.
Outside the venue.









161.
There were plenty of craftbreweries of different countries to visit and taste their beer.









162.









163.
:cheers:









After a good night sleep and breakfast we went back into town.

164.
Donnerbrunnen









165.
We are back at Stephansdom.









166.
One more time from inside.









After this it was time to take some stairs going up one of the towers for some views of the city.

167.
Saint Peters church and more in the back you can also see City hall.









168.
Interesting city roof landscape.









169.
We zoom in a bit towards the rooflandscape.









170.









171.









172.
Very nice views around.









173.
A Flakturm (Augarten) and Milleniumtower.









174.
View towars Donaucity and Donauturm.









175.
Detail of the church with Donauturm.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic views from the church.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I knew that you would do the South Tower, Patrick! 

Great shots from up there! kay:



Did many people come down while you were climbing up the spiral stairs?


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Just beautiful!
I hope there will be many more photos co tome...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*still views and walking in the city towards a museum*

@ Yansa: Going up there were plenty of people going down the stairs but still could walk up in a nice pace 

@ Koloman: Well here are some more pics then 


*Still some views and on our way to some musea.*

176.
Views towards Prater.









177.
City view.









178.
Oh Vienna 









179.
Zoomed in for some more Hundertwasser 









180.
Looking sort of down…









181.
Nice roof of the church!









182.
On the street again.









183.
Zoomed in on the facade.









184.
Saint Peter’s Church.









185.
Nice details in the facade.









186.
Now thats an entrance 









187.
Side of the Burgtheater and City Hall in the back.









188.
Schreyvogelgasse 









189.
City Hall and Fountain.









190.
Maria Theresien Denkmal 









Next part we first gonna visit a museum


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics, Patrick! kay: I'm really surprised how many places you visited
in that short time!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Well lets say I just like to walk a lot in a city


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*KHM*

*Museum and art*

It was time to visit a museum for some hours, since you can also find lots of interesting museums in Vienna.
I went on this afternoon to the very interesting and nice Kunsthistorisches Museum (KHM).

191.
First some Egyptian art.









192.
Very cute!









193.
Horses and Lions.









194.
Something gold  









Offcourse I also went up the stairs and scafolding to see some things from closeby by Klimt 

195.
Very nice paintings high up the building.









196.
Egypt is also here.









Back on the floor to see some paintings.

197.
Ha the Dutch 









198.
Bruegel









After the very nice visit it was time for some lunch at the MQ. 

199.
Art outside.









200.
On my way towards some beer cafes ( 7 Stern Bräu & AmmutsØn) and the roofterrace of Aqua Terra Zoo.









201.
Streetart / Mural.









202.
Intersection at Siebensterngasse.









203.
Time for some beer again! :cheers: :cheers: @ AmmutsØn.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You've seen many sections of the KHM, Patrick, of course also the very good one 

with Dutch paintings. kay:


The sculpture you show in pic 199 is by Bruno Gironcoli, I think.
The pic is a document, because the sculpture is not there any more
(they always change).


Same with the nice mural you documented in pic 201 - now there is another
nice one:












It's very interesting to see Vienna through your eyes - thank you for sharing
your great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Personally I like that new mural much more! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Rooftop views of a Flaktower*

*Auqaterra Zoo roof views*

After a couple of beers it was only a small walk to the next destination. Aquaterra Zoo for its rooftop views (its situated in a Flaktower(!))

204.
You can also climb up a wall.









I took a metal stairs going up outside to the roof.

205.
Also nice views.









206.
Lets zoom in a bit.









207.
Text on the concrete walls.









208.
More Vienna rooftops.









209.
An other Flaktower ‘nearby’.









210.









211.
Zoomed towards the church and DC tower. 









212.
Other church.









213.
Somebody also enjoying the Vienna views.









214.
Roofs.









215.
We are down on Vienna streets again.









216.
Fillgraderstiege









217.
Nice details on this facade.









218.
Chique Vienna.









After this one more time pics of my Vienna trip. 😊


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Great updates! Makes me fall in love again and again with my own City...
Thank you!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, Patrick! :applause:
They inspire me to try out this point of view from top of the Flakturm myself.


The inscription at the Flakturm is an installation by Lawrence Weiner 

to convert the Tower from a sign of war and violence into a sign against these.
I don't know if the inscription is still up there (I loved it!) - they discussed
to remove it (at least partly).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick


----------

